
What happened to Altavista? - ashwinl
http://www.searchjournal.com/content/what_happened_to_altavista.html
======
boredguy8
I don't know how this article made it up so high, but Google didn't beat
AltaVista, it was gone long before that. Inktomi, which powered Yahoo! and
HotBot's search for quite some time, displaced AltaVista primarily because it
distributed searches across a network for faster results. Google, of course,
displaced Inktomi with an entirely different algorithm.

~~~
ks
Another example is www.alltheweb.com. They were very good, but I switched to
Google because it was easier to type :-) If they had a more catchy name and
better PR they could have been in the position that Google is now.

------
ashwinl
here's another link: <http://www.tedtalks.com/2006/02/webwhat_happene.html>

